# Dolphins at the pier



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Been wanting to hit up the piers but have heard there's been dolphin eating your catch before you get it lately any truth to this I know you always have to contend with other fish eating your catch but didn't know if it's been a problem right now


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Dolphins will take any opportunity to steal your catch


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Been terrible at Pensacola Pier lately. They're even moving into the shallower water and following your catches around in that area.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I was at Navarre pier yesterday and one left me with nothing but the head. It use to work if you would free spool your fish and flipper would back off but not yesterday. They're getting smarter.


----------

